# Intel (R) 82579v Gigabit Network Adapter funktioniert nicht!



## lg36 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo.

Ich habe gestern eine neue GPU (Titan Black Herculez) eingebaut und seit dem funktioniert mein Internet nicht mehr! Unter Problembehandlung schreibt er " Intel (R) 82579v Gigabit Network Connection Treiber oder hardwarebezogenes Problem". 

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Systemwiederherstellung gemacht und die Treiber manuell deinstalliert und wieder Installiert aber nichts ist passiert. Bevor ich mir am Nachmittag eine Lan-karte bzw. Wlan-stick kaufe, wollte ich es mal hier rein schreiben und wirklich alles ausschließen! Kann es sein das ich etwas beim Einbau kaputt gemacht habe?

 Das System (siehe Signatur) läuft auf Windows 8.1

Bitte um Hilfe und danke im Voraus!


----------



## LastChaosTyp (9. Juli 2014)

Ist das der OnboardLANSlot? Was hast du für ein restliches System? 


Wenn du Zeit hast, kannste auch Windows neu installieren. Könnte ein Softwarebug sein. Allerdings könntest du auch den LANChip/Slot beschädigt haben. Dies ist eine wahre Meisterleistung


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

Grafikkarte schonmal ausgebaut und geprüft obs dann wieder geht? wäre so das logischste ...


----------



## lg36 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe leider keine Alternative oder ein HDMI Anschluss am Bord sodass ich überhaupt irgendwas sehen kann wenn ich sie ausbaue! Das einzige was ich mal versucht habe war das ich ihn auf einen anderen PCIe Slot gesteckt habe, hat aber auch nicht geholfen!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Juli 2014)

Und wie hast du deinen PC davor benutzt?
Der PC hat doch vor Einbau der Titan Black funktioniert? 
Stelle diesen Zustand wieder her und verifiziere, dass die GPU das Problem verursacht - oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## lg36 (9. Juli 2014)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Und wie hast du deinen PC davor benutzt?
> Der PC hat doch vor Einbau der Titan Black funktioniert?
> Stelle diesen Zustand wieder her und verifiziere, dass die GPU das Problem verursacht - oder eben auch nicht.



Habe ich gemach bis auf das, dass ich meine alte GPU eingebaut habe da ich sie nicht mehr habe!


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

Dann lässts sich sehr schlecht prüfen. Musst irgendwie mal ne andere Grafikkarte einbauen ... i-wer wird doch was haben  Ansonsten kann halt auch das Board def. sein.

Im Bios mal nachgesehen ob dort alles passt bzgl. LAN?


----------



## lg36 (13. Juli 2014)

Es funktioniert !!!

Ich habe den PC kurz komplett vom Strom genommen und danach hat es wieder funktioniert !!!


----------

